# RFA of T8, T9, T10 and T11



## rwenzl@cox.net (Jan 9, 2012)

Utilizing the 2012 codes, would this set of RFA injections be billed as 64633, 64634  or 64633, 64634, 64634-76?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 9, 2012)

You need more information.  
Facet joints are between 2 levels, so were the injections at 
T8-T9, T9-T10, and T10-T11 (64633, 64634 x 2) OR
T8-T9, and T10-T11?  (64633, 64634)
(Assuming that either fluoro or CT guidance was documented - code 64999.)


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 10, 2012)

T8 medial branch at T9 anatomical location
T9 medial branch at T10 anatomical location
T10 medial branch at T11 anatomcial locaation
T11 medial branch blocked at T12 anatomcal location

T8-T11 innervating levels T9/10,T10/11, T11/12

4 Radiofrequency lesions for 3 facet levels 64633 64634 x 2

"RFA of" sounds like the medial branches being individually referred to not facet levels broken out by commas


----------

